# My apple snail passed



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

My apple snail sunshine went to the bridge last night. For the past week or so she wouldn't eat at all. Then when I check her this morning to see if she'll eat her algae wafer, she didn't touch it at all. Then I smelled her to see if she smelled like the aquarium and she had a awkward smell so I knew she was dead. :-(

R.I.P Sunshine. Now you are up there with Gary. Hopefully they will make some good babies. :heart


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday, I buried her infront of our apartment building and I put one of the flowers I received from graduation in it. I don't know what happen to it now.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so muich.  She was a very cute snail too.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Very sorry for you.
R.I.P Sunshine


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

RIP Sunshine


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! It's been like 3 weeks since her passing. Even though I got over her lost, I still miss the fact of having a snail in the house.


----------



## Meowmers (Jul 10, 2011)

Aw cute lil snail. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. She was a cutie. I think all snails are cute.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww, RIP little Sunshine. I too love snails, and I have about a gazillion trumpet snails that reproduce like crazy in my tank. I can't really keep anything else... I've gone through several mystery snails and my mean old fish always murder them :-(


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks.  I put right next to gary. I'm sure his shell is gone as well as hers.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

So sorry. Hope she & Gary are enjoying each others company again.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They never met, but thank you for the comment.  Now they are.


----------



## Totoro (Sep 20, 2011)

How long did she live? 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'd like to say that it will get better, but still, a year after losing my beloved cat, I'm still waiting.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Around 9 months.


----------

